# Cant access my share



## Duxie (Nov 20, 2002)

Really hope someone can help. I have a windows 2003 domain server with a number of computers that log into it.

One of the computers have an odd problem. Any user can log into the domain from that computer. Each user have a personal shared folder that is mapped to the z: drive. Problem is that when they click on the folder it says "the operation has been cancelled due to restriction in effect on this computer. Please contact your administrator. Which is me ;-) I can however go to RUN and enter the network sharename eg. \\server\koos which opens the folder with full rights
Only normal domain users have the problem on this computer. Not admin users.

On any other computer in the network a user can log in and access his personal folder/drive

Any ideas?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

start run enter "services.msc"

check that all services that are set to automatic have started.


----------



## Duxie (Nov 20, 2002)

All the automatic services is started


----------

